# GTX480 Kühlerwechsel



## SESOFRED (17. April 2010)

*GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

Ich bin es schon wieder

Bei mir steht in den nächsten Tagen ein Kühlerwechsel meiner neuen Graka an.
Das ich durch den Wechsel die Garantie verliere ist mir klar.
Da ich den Kühler von einem befreundeten Händler wechseln lasse springt ja, wenn die Karte durch den Wechsel defekt ist, seine Versicherung ein.
Nun zu meiner Hauptfrage:

Wenn der Kühler erfolgreich gewechselt wurde wie sieht es dann mit der Langlebigkeit der karte aus?
Werden sich wie ich denke die besseren Temps positiv aus?
Oder ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher das die Karte ausfällt als mit dem original Kühler.

Vielleicht hat ja wer Erfahrungen mit älteren Karten.
Bitte keine Antworten z.b da muss ich mal in meine Glaskugel schauen

vielen Dank


----------



## Star_KillA (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Ich bin es schon wieder




Also wenn du nicht übertaktest (mk-13) dann wird die langlebigkeit auf keinen fall durch einen Kühler wechsel verkürzt (außer es wird was beschädigt) die Grafikkarten leben ja vielleicht unter optimalen bedingungen 5-9 jahre und so lange hat niemand die selbe karte 

gruß


----------



## darkycold (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Also wenn du nicht übertaktest (mk-13)
> gruß




Versteh ich dich da richtig?!
Wenn man den mk-13 auf ne 480 packt, dann nur ohne OC?
Mir ist klar, dass die 480 auch als Heizung benutzt werden kann, aber sollte nicht der Kühler genug Leistung haben, mit sagen wir mal 3 Lüftern, die Karte auch mit OC zu kühlen?!

MfG darkycold


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

Der Kühler hat genug Leistung (mit entsprechendem Lüfter) um *die GPU* zu kühlen. Man sollte sich aber auch Gedanken um die Spannungswandler machen, denn diese werden ebenfalls um 100 °C warm und wollen gut gekühlt werden. Die Speicherbausteine sind hingegen recht unkritisch und lassen sich meist problemlos mit kleinen Bausteinen kühlen.


----------



## Star_KillA (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

also für alle die wieder meine türkische rechtschreibung nicht verstehen 
ich sagte / meinte das man den mk-13 drauf packen kann und kein OC betreibt das man dann die selben lebenserwartungen hat


----------



## devon (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Kühler hat genug Leistung (mit entsprechendem Lüfter) um *die GPU* zu kühlen. Man sollte sich aber auch Gedanken um die Spannungswandler machen, denn diese werden ebenfalls um 100 °C warm und wollen gut gekühlt werden. Die Speicherbausteine sind hingegen recht unkritisch und lassen sich meist problemlos mit kleinen Bausteinen kühlen.




es geht um eine GTX 480 nicht um eine ATI Graka (4xxx) Spawas werden hier auch unter Furmark nicht wärmer wie 42°C


----------



## SESOFRED (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Kühler hat genug Leistung (mit entsprechendem Lüfter) um *die GPU* zu kühlen. Man sollte sich aber auch Gedanken um die Spannungswandler machen, denn diese werden ebenfalls um 100 °C warm und wollen gut gekühlt werden. Die Speicherbausteine sind hingegen recht unkritisch und lassen sich meist problemlos mit kleinen Bausteinen kühlen.




Kann man die Grundplatte nicht drauf lassen?
Habe ich glaube ich Irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## totovo (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



devon schrieb:


> es geht um eine GTX 480 nicht um eine ATI Graka (4xxx) Spawas werden hier auch unter Furmark nicht wärmer wie 42°C




das stimmt mit sicherheit nicht :-
hast du dafür Beweise? Ich habe auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden...

Der MK-13 zBsp. würde die GPU ausreichend Kühlen und damit sicher zur langlebigkeit der Graka beitragen(wenn kein extrem OC), vorausgesetzt die VRMM´s werden auch gut gekühlt!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Kann man die Grundplatte nicht drauf lassen?
> Habe ich glaube ich Irgendwo gelesen.




Hat nicht nur die GTX 470 so eine Grundplatte?
Ich finde leider gerade den PCGH Bericht nicht mit dem Kühlerumbau


----------



## SESOFRED (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hat nicht nur die GTX 470 so eine Grundplatte?
> Ich finde leider gerade den PCGH Bericht nicht mit dem Kühlerumbau



Ich hab es gefunden!Prolimatech MK-13: VGA-Kühler mit Kompatibilität für Geforce GTX 480 im Kurztest - Prolimatech MK-13, Test, VGA-Kühler 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...t/Grafikkarte/Test/bildergalerie/?iid=1270625
Grundplatte kann drann bleiben.
Hat das einen Vorteil?


----------



## totovo (17. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Ich hab es gefunden!Prolimatech MK-13: VGA-Kühler mit Kompatibilität für Geforce GTX 480 im Kurztest - Prolimatech MK-13, Test, VGA-Kühler
> 
> Prolimatech MK-13: VGA-Kühler mit Kompatibilität für Geforce GTX 480 im Kurztest - Bildergalerie - 2010/03/MK13-GTX480-00.jpg
> Grundplatte kann drann bleiben.
> Hat das einen Vorteil?



ja die VRM´s bleiben höchst wahrscheinlich auf Temperatur!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

Die Grundplatte ist wichtig für die SpaWas.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

ich habe eine 4870 im ref. design und da werden die spawas im idle um die 70 C° warm


----------



## Klutten (18. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

Wen interessiert der Idle-Wert? Unter Last fangen die Dinger an zu kochen - nicht umsonst sterben derart viele aktuelle Grafikkarten, wenn man den Kühler durch einen anderen tauscht. Die wenigsten machen sich da Gedanken um weitere Bauteile außer der GPU.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (18. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

42c kann icha uch ent glauebn


----------



## SESOFRED (19. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Grundplatte ist wichtig für die SpaWas.



Bedeutet deine Aussage das die Grundplatte gut für die Kühlung mit
einem MK13 geeignet ist?
Hast Du das vielleicht schon getestet?
Wenn ja sag mir bitte nur ob die Temps gut oder schlecht sind da du die Ergebnisse im Detail ja wahrscheinlich ehr in der PCGH Print veröffentlichen willst.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Star_KillA (19. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

würde mich auch interesieren


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (20. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Bedeutet deine Aussage das die Grundplatte gut für die Kühlung mit
> einem MK13 geeignet ist?
> Hast Du das vielleicht schon getestet?
> Wenn ja sag mir bitte nur ob die Temps gut oder schlecht sind da du die Ergebnisse im Detail ja wahrscheinlich ehr in der PCGH Print veröffentlichen willst.
> Vielen Dank!


 
Laut deiner Sig hast ihn schon drauf?! Erzähl doch mal bissle bitte


----------



## PinkP (20. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

Hi,

habs schonmal im Forum geschrieben aber hier mein Eindruck bzgl. gtx 480 und mk-13:



> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab mal die GTX 480 mit dem mk-13 getestet und ich muss sagen, dass ich enttäuscht bin.
> 
> ...


 
mfg

*News: Wichtig, der MK-13 ist zu schwach*
http://www.tomshardware.de/foren/245393-4-caseking-warnt-problem-prolimatech


----------



## Bruce112 (20. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

einer hatt hier in forum  reingeschrieben das er direkt ne großen lüfter draufgetan hatt auf den kühler von ne 480 gtx ,und meinte das es besser ist von temparatueren her.

abdeckung abbmachen großen lüfter dranbefestigen .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (20. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

@PinkP

3. Der HS des Chips ist größer als die Auflagefläche des mk-13!

Das ist nicht so schlimm! Mein _Arctic Cooling_ Accelero Xtreme _GTX_ hat auch eine zu kleine Auflagefläch bei meiner GTX 260.


----------



## PinkP (21. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

@Sebastian_93:

Das dachte ich mir schon. Allerdings ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich wieder den Kühler wechseln muss und nun bald nen Föhn in der Bude hab. 50,- Mücken umsonst und kann den nicht mal mehr verkaufen wegen der Schraube!

Der MK-13 kann hauptsächlich die Wärme nicht schnell genug an die Lamellen transportieren und zusätzlich sind diese zu dick für eine schnelle Wärmeabgabe. Wenn der Kühler über die gesamte Grafikkarte gehen würde und die Lamellen dünner wären gäbe es kein Problem!

mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (21. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

Ich sehe das Problem bei dem Kühler, da er die wirklich heiße Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse transportieren kann. Unter Der Grafikkarte hat man dann eine große Ansammlung heißer Luft.
Hast du schon mal probiert, das Case offen zu lassen?


----------



## Fachkraft (23. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

oder die slotblenden unter der graka entfernen. dann sollte der luftstrom eines  starken frontlüfters die warme luft durch die slots eigentlich rausdrücken. und den kühler entlasten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (23. April 2010)

*AW: GTX480 Kühlerwechsel*

Es gibt doch auch so Slotlüfter. Mit denen könnte man die warme Leuft am leichtesten aus dem Case 
befördern.

PC-Slotlüfter-Sortiment im Conrad Online Shop


----------

